

London Stock Exchange record breaking system faces new open source challengers - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/in-depth/open-source/3246835/london-stock-exchange-linux-record-breaking-system-faces-new-challengers/

======
Powerscroft
Usefullook at the competing claims

